# American looking to make the move to Canada



## DocRyan (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello all;
I am looking into possibly moving North of the border in the next 5yrs is there any advice you folks could give me on what city/province area to choose in Canada over another? I'll give you some info on myself so you can get an idea of what demographic I may fit into.

OH! Also I'm aware there are a bunch of legal hoops to go thru to reside permanently or temporarily in Canada, and I don't want to get into all that on this thread so please just help w/ the logistical part. Thanks!

I. Basic Info
a. 35y/o single & no dependents white male. (except for my 2 cats!lol)

II. Professional
a. 10yrs as a Nurse and I'm also a Licensed Massage Therapist. I'd like to work in a region that
the public understands the importance of alternative medicine w/ the traditional medicine, especially 
Massage Therapy.

b. I'm going under the assumption that Nurses are in need in Canada as bad as they are in the US, 
what markets are best for need as Nurses in Canada?


III. Personal *(I'm a live every day like it's your last person)!
1. I'm a laid back very nice easy going human being. I absolutely love to 
interact w/ others, and make friends easily, so living in a region that 
has friendly people is a must. I can be the life of the party and the 
fly on the wall. If Im in a room w/ people I don't know I'd have no
difficulties introducing myself to others, I'm shy by nature I just had to
learn how to break thru that awkwardness. I have a great sense of
humor as well.
The only things I take seriously are peoples well being, children, and
helping others in trouble or need, aside from that I think most people 
take life way to seriously which doesn't allow them to enjoy it.


2. I'm looking for an area that I can meet good people and eventually find
a good woman to settle down w/.

3. I'd like a area that has great winters, as I grew up in Florida so I've had
my fill of the sun and heat, an area that has skiing, resorts, and nice summers as well but no humidity.


IV. Financial & Cost of Living

* I usually don't like talking about this subject but learned to get helpful
accurate advice it helps to give an idea of what one can afford or not.

** The stars aligned themselves for me in this aspect of my life, to where I 
was given some good advice in my early 20's, and my Nursing/Massage
career put me w/ patients and clients that knew the right people that 
career's were dealing in finances. This wonderful twist in life obviously
secured my financial life, but also insured my lineage will be comfortable as well.


*** My earnings right now are from my monthly dividends, which is ball park of what a working Nurse earns.

hope I didn't bore anyone to death , any help on living in Canada would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all again and I look forward to chatting w/ you!


----------

